# As a COURTESY, Please post to your thread when your offer has been Taken or Withdrawn



## Goofyhobbie

Please be Courteous and Let everyone know when your offer has been Rented or Withdrawn.


----------



## JudyS

On older threads, the option to edit the original post (and subject line) goes away. Dave, is there a way for members to change their subject lines to say the unit has rented, or should members contact a moderator?


----------



## DeniseM

You can simply add a post to the thread saying that it is no longer available - thanks!


----------



## JudyS

Thanks, Denise. I had noticed that a lot of listings say "[Rented]" at the start of the subject line, but wasn't sure who had edited the subject line.


----------



## DeniseM

JudyS said:


> Thanks, Denise. I had noticed that a lot of listings say "[Rented]" at the start of the subject line, but wasn't sure who had edited the subject line.



Moderators do that.


----------



## kaio

Upon immediately posting, you have an option of an "advanced edit" to change the subject line, but the ability to edit your initial post goes away after so long, along with the advanced edit option for that initial post.  I also feel bad sometimes bumping an old thread just to say it is no longer available.

_Edit: I see you knew this already Judy, but suggestion to others whom may not know_


----------



## JudyS

DeniseM said:


> Moderators do that.


Thanks for the information, Denise, and for the work that you and the other moderators do!

Like Kaio, I feel bad bumping a thread just to say the unit is gone. Is it better to edit the last post in the thread (if that option is still available)? How about PM'ing a moderator rather than bumping the thread--does that just create extra work for the mods?


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Judy - Either bumping or notifying a Mod is fine - thanks!


----------



## JudyS

Thanks, Denise!


----------



## skylerlee

Still wish we had a way to edit the subject line of our own posts to say 'TAKEN'. Seems to me that that wouls be easier for eveyone concerned.
Email to moderator not needed to make change; moderator work reduces, those looking for a rental would not need to OPEN every post of interest to see the status. We'd ALL win.  I'll ask once again...
Can't the poster be given a method to change their own post and headline?? It's one  of my ongoing frustrations as both a 'poster' and a 'searcher'.  Ruth


----------



## GuitarKidd

Is there a chance to make it a rule that they have name the resort, city, and cost in the subject?


----------



## Goofyhobbie

*Changing the Title Line of a Thread Well After The Thread Has Matured.*

If we were to agree to allow an OP to change the Title of a thread that ability would probably have to be universal throughout the Forums. 

Whenever, I notice that a significant change has occurred within a Rental thread I routinely change the title without being asked; but sometimes watching the Forum for such needed change is not practical.

Although TUG allows a change to a Title of a Thread to exist for a short period of time to allow the OP the opportunity to  edit the Title immediately after posting, that ability goes away once the Thread has matured and had the opportunity to have responses. 

The ability to adjust the title after the short time frame has passed is then an administrative function that can only be done by an Administrator or Moderator. 

As Denise has already advised, just PM any Moderator. 

Meanwhile, keep in mind that there is probably a very good reason for the cut-off in editing.

Think of it this way, if any OP had that ability and exercised it periodically   throughout the Forums the ability to easily find or follow a thread that has aged would be compromised.


----------



## UtahStockMom

*Lots of recently rented places need update in the title*

I understand what you are saying about not having the OP have the "rights" to change their own titles.  But there are a whole bunch of listings that have rented that I've just opened and closed and opened and closed and so on.  And of course we don't have searchability.  You moderators deserve a lot of credit for watching these.

I wish I'd realized this was here before I let my May 2012 Gatlinburg just go unused and unbanked and unanythinged.  This is a wonderful forum and thank you for keeping it up.

UtahStockMom


----------

